

Tekuti: Blog publishing for GNU Guile - cpach
http://wingolog.org/archives/2010/12/13/meta-data

======
cpach
Thought this might be interesting for those who are looking for Wordpress
alternatives for their blogs, but don't have the time to roll their own.

